# Sunday 5th 3 spots available Galveston



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

We will be leaving Galveston Yacht basin at sun-up and run 80ish. Looking for crew members who are experienced in bottom fishing/Trolling. 

Split cost of fuel/bait/ice . Bring your own gear and food/drinks.

feel free to call or text
832-423-3799
Tony R.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

What fish are you targeting? Any plans of stopping for jigging?


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Trip is full. 
Send me a message for next week.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Tony,
We'll see you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Trip!
Great Boat, Great Captain!

We hammered 'em!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Tony, thanks for the invite. Your boat is a sweet, fast, dry an very efficient ride. Looking forward to the next trip. Mahi and Cobia for dinner tonight!


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

That was an epic trip, on a awesome boat, and even better group of guys! Very knowledgeable fish catching bulls!

David


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys. We will do it again VERY SOON!


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Tony has a awesome fishing machine that gets the big fish in the boat. Too bad snapper season was out! Hope the sharks didn't get him and he ll be twice as big for next season


----------

